# Anyone know much about Olympic Lux?



## Lyssatra (4 April 2012)

I have a mare by Olympic Lux and was wondering if anyone can give me any info about him and/or his stock? Have you worked with many of them? Are there any particular character traits or anything I might have to look out for?

I bought my mare as a rising three year old, she is technically 8 this year (although not officially until the end of May). I know his pedigree on paper as it came with her passport - but know next to nothing of the sire himself.

The only think I've heard about the family is that they can get a bit hot...But that can be said about a lot of horses.

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated, 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lyssatra (4 April 2012)

Over 30 views, yet no one can give me ant info on this sire?
Pity, was hoping to pick your brains about him - with so many members on HHO i was hoping someone might be able to help me source some info on him and/or his character/offspring etc.

Thanks for reading all the same


----------



## koeffee (5 April 2012)

There is an interesting thread on and irish forum, seems to throw decent horses that compete to a very good standard to International level, He did break his jaw a while ago which had some effect on him.
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?showpic=10487893&time=1312705047


----------



## Nollaig Shona (5 April 2012)

Think one of the horses at our yard might be by him, well the horse is somethingorother Lux anyways!

I'll have a lookee when I'm next at the yard


----------



## stoneybroke (6 April 2012)

Had 4.....loved them all and would not hesitate to buy another by him. Beautifully limbed, easy movers, trainable and talented. They were county champions in hand and are now eventing and show jumping with great success. OL stands alongside Harlequin Du Carel and Ars Vivendi. These are both serious stallions and OL had 2 or 3 quietish stud seasons, however there are some serious jumping horses by him making big money now and there is a resurgence in his popularity. Hope to buy another weanling by him in the Autumn. The pic on the stud website does not do him justice, a much nicer horse in the flesh


----------



## Lyssatra (11 April 2012)

koeffee said:



			There is an interesting thread on and irish forum, seems to throw decent horses that compete to a very good standard to International level, He did break his jaw a while ago which had some effect on him.
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?showpic=10487893&time=1312705047

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, is there any way you could please link me to the thread(s) about him elsewhere?



Cappuccino said:



			Think one of the horses at our yard might be by him, well the horse is somethingorother Lux anyways!

I'll have a lookee when I'm next at the yard 

Click to expand...

Thanks C, could be an offspring of OL's sire Lux Z, a lot of his offspring floating around Ireland as he is a popular sire - many incorperating the Lux of his name into their own horse's names.



stoneybroke said:



			Had 4.....loved them all and would not hesitate to buy another by him. Beautifully limbed, easy movers, trainable and talented. They were county champions in hand and are now eventing and show jumping with great success. OL stands alongside Harlequin Du Carel and Ars Vivendi. These are both serious stallions and OL had 2 or 3 quietish stud seasons, however there are some serious jumping horses by him making big money now and there is a resurgence in his popularity. Hope to buy another weanling by him in the Autumn. The pic on the stud website does not do him justice, a much nicer horse in the flesh 

Click to expand...

Thanks stoneybroke! Man i bought mygirl off off was big into the showing, sold her as a 3yr old (when i snapped her up) as he said she was going to be too small for what he was breeding - she was on the small side when i bought her - barely 16hands. Sticked her at 165cms this time last year at 7 years of age - suits me down to the ground.
I think I saw Shane Breen has a horse by OL when i was watching something on H&C a while back...can't remember the name of the horse though...shame on me!

I'd ove to know more about my girl's pedigree/siblings relations as eventually i'd like to breed off her - so know what her family can produce would be great. Any tips on how i might go about finding such information out?


----------



## Nollaig Shona (11 April 2012)

Lyssatra said:



			Thanks C, could be an offspring of OL's sire Lux Z, a lot of his offspring floating around Ireland as he is a popular sire - many incorperating the Lux of his name into their own horse's names.
		
Click to expand...

Could be, I didn't see the relevant person when I was there last...




			I'd ove to know more about my girl's pedigree/siblings relations as eventually i'd like to breed off her - so know what her family can produce would be great. Any tips on how i might go about finding such information out?
		
Click to expand...

Try searching http://sporthorse-data.com/ for her ancestors


----------



## weston (3 June 2012)

Hi
I have had some very nice Lux Z horses and my best mare, (dam of my stallion Zip Phin) is by Lux Z
Lux Z seems to produce quality offspring, with beautiful heads and very athletic. If you look on Sport Horse Data Base you will be able to find lots of info on his offspring, also Horse Telex.


----------



## xLucyGx (16 August 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for hijacking this thread. I also have a mare by Olympic Lux, she's 7. Don't know of any others however if i were to describe her i'd say she's...
- Easy going
- Laid back
- Talented
- Stubborn
- Lovely natured
- a lot of natural ability
Don't know if yours shares any traits, however i must also add that she has a huge buck  and that she always makes it clear of what kind of mood she is in.
I do love her though


----------



## Susannah (14 January 2013)

We had a mare by Olympic Lux out of a Clover Hill mare.  She was super.  We bought her as a 4 year old and sold her on as a 6 year old as I was having a baby.  Still see her out hunting occasionally.  Stunning jump, lovely temperament, beautiful paces and attitude.  If I could find another Holly then I'd buy her in a heartbeat.  Great horse


----------



## Susannah (14 January 2013)

PS did you see this? http://www.ballymoreenstud.com/olympic.html


----------



## Sarahandmolly (3 July 2014)

My mare lux valley is by Olympic lux  she's a big sweetheart and looks after every kind if rider from novice to experienced. Great jumper, so much scope. Clears 1m30 with ease and can go much higher. Jumped a 1m20 fence in a field at a trot from 2 strides away. Rarely throws a buck but when she does it's out of pure excitement just like her grandfather Lux Z. Rides comfortably in an eggbutt snaffle. His stock are generally extremely highly commended for their scope and level headedness. Overall fantastic stallion with very good background breeding including 'olympic' ahorn.


----------



## Irish gal (16 July 2014)

My mare has just scanned in foal to Olympic Lux. He seems the quietest stallion at Ballymureen Stud, just stands quietly in his stable while the others can get pretty wound up. He has lovely movement and is a real favourite of stud staff for being so laid back and good to deal with. I will say though that he is not the tallest lad in the world and looks about 16hh. I was a little taken aback by his height so fingers crossed that the mare throws a decent sized foal. I have noticed that his stock is very popular at the sales and commands good prices.


----------



## Maria.q (23 August 2015)

My family own Olympic Lux so I work with him everyday. As for his jaw I'd just want to clarify he never broke it, and yes he is a gentle giant and passes it through to his offspring. He has no problem with young children running around him and is very careful and mindful of them. Cos I Can is by Olympic Lux. Cosi is jumped by Reed Kessler for team USA.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 August 2015)

Irish gal said:



			My mare has just scanned in foal to Olympic Lux. He seems the quietest stallion at Ballymureen Stud, just stands quietly in his stable while the others can get pretty wound up. He has lovely movement and is a real favourite of stud staff for being so laid back and good to deal with. I will say though that he is not the tallest lad in the world and looks about 16hh. I was a little taken aback by his height so fingers crossed that the mare throws a decent sized foal. I have noticed that his stock is very popular at the sales and commands good prices.
		
Click to expand...

Might we ask what your mare produced,  and if you're pleased with your choice?

Alec.


----------



## Irish gal (24 August 2015)

The mare produced a lovely bay filly back in May, and I was very pleased with her. Unfortunately, she later got very sick and had to be put down. Just one of those difficult situations.

I wouldn't hesitate to use the stallion again. I think he is a very solid choice, has produced some very good progeny and importantly passes on a lovely temperament, so if you don't get a super star, he won't end up jobless.


----------



## maccachic (25 August 2015)

Used to groom and ride Chatsworth Olympic Lad (Ireland) lovely horse and enjoyable to ride - bit of a Houdini getting out his stable but if I was locked up most the day Id be the same.  Jumped GP and made it look good for such a decent boned horse.


----------



## Asha (25 August 2015)

We've got a yearling, whose dam sire is Olympic Lux.  She's lovely, very easy to do, moves well and has shown she's a natural jumper by jumping out of her field&#128527;.  After reading this thread I'm even more excited about her future.&#128512;


----------

